# Brian Rupnow's Plan for a larger simpler beam engine



## barryb (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi

Was there ever a set of drawings for this engine published in metric? There was talk of an easy conversion in software but I cannot find it. I have spent several hours trying to convert it myself but have given up. I would love to build it'

Barry


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 20, 2011)

The unit converter can be found at the left of your screen. It is under "Menu" right after Downloads and Uploads. It is simple to use, just plug in the numbers you wish to convert.

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## RonP (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello Bill,
I am considering building Brian's Beaut Beam engine but need metric plans - I live in New Zealand. I see you have a reference for them but am not sure where this info is!! Might you steer me in the right direction please?  No doubt by now you would have finished yours! I would appreciate your comments on the successful build.
Cheers
Ron


----------



## oldchadders (Apr 25, 2014)

barryb said:


> Hi
> 
> Was there ever a set of drawings for this engine published in metric? There was talk of an easy conversion in software but I cannot find it. I have spent several hours trying to convert it myself but have given up. I would love to build it'
> 
> Barry


I keep finding references to this design. Where can I get the original plans I think and, (whenever possible) work in Imperial units and fancy having a go at building this


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 25, 2014)

Here you go fellows. This will get you all of the drawings in .pdf format. I see that it has been downloaded from my hosting site over 2000 times since I drew the plans.---Brian Rupnow
http://www.mediafire.com/download/bexmifnnjlu/BEAM_TYPE_STEAM_ENGINE.zip


----------



## oldchadders (Apr 26, 2014)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Here you go fellows. This will get you all of the drawings in .pdf format. I see that it has been downloaded from my hosting site over 2000 times since I drew the plans.---Brian Rupnow
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/bexmifnnjlu/BEAM_TYPE_STEAM_ENGINE.zip


Thanks Brian. It has gone onto my list of "interesting projects" - my 6 y/o grandson has got interested in steam engines (mainly through helping me restore some old Mamod models) and was interested in a wooden model of a beam engine that I built, but he was confused as to how the steam got involved. I am sure that if I can make a half-decent job of building that model he will be enlightened (I was thinking of building it onto a water tank and fitting a pump instead of the flywheel, making it look like and old Cornish pump house - we shall see how time goes!)


----------

